# Creepy Carnival Party 2015



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Sharon, your carnival looks like so much fun!! Love all the bright colors and the animal heads are outstanding. I cohost our Halloween party with my daughter too every year. She came back from college this year (she's a senior) and got together with her friends from high school (the same ones who always came to our parties) and they had such a great time being together again. The point I'm trying to make is don't write off your party days yet, my friend, your daughter may surprise you.


----------



## ichasiris (Aug 8, 2014)

Ugh, my gawd, so much greatness! EHEHEHEEE!!!!


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Love Love this! Your ticket taker movement is GREAT!!! Nice job


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Everything looks awesome! I love your clock in particular! It sure looks like you guys went out with a bang if this will be your last party - certainly one to remember! Great job and thanks for sharing!


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

I love it. Looks like equal parts cute and creepy! The rat in the popcorn is my favorite.


----------



## Sharonr3106 (Sep 8, 2014)

Thanks for the compliments We did have a great time and lots of fun, but you know when you get that feeling that interest is wavering a bit... that's where I think we are at, and they been talking about going on a scream factory walk next year that they haven't had the courage to go on before but we will see Glad you had a great party this year


----------



## Sharonr3106 (Sep 8, 2014)

ah thanks


----------



## Sharonr3106 (Sep 8, 2014)

ah thank you clock was just made from cardboard boxes! how did your party go?


----------



## Sharonr3106 (Sep 8, 2014)

thanks dawnski! the rat did look creepy in the dark! how did your Halloween go?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

What a great looking set up you had and love that people were in carnival wear. I remember the beginnings of your paper mache elephant. Really impressed with how all those animals turned out. Love how the popcorn machine with the rat turned out too.

Well if this ends up being a last halloween party, have to say you went out in great style. Sounds like you guys might have a fun time hitting the scream factory haunt next year. Going as a group is usually a lot of fun.


----------



## marigolddesigns (Sep 5, 2010)

I love the bright colors and your lettering is awesome! Looks like everyone was having fun!


----------

